# ATI Tool and CCC



## chipete (May 10, 2006)

Do I have to uninstall or disable Catalyst Control Ceneter in order to use ATI Tool.  I would like to run them at the same time so that I can use AVIVO Converter.
Thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2006)

chipete said:
			
		

> Do I have to uninstall or disable Catalyst Control Ceneter in order to use ATI Tool.  I would like to run them at the same time so that I can use AVIVO Converter.
> Thanks


 No you do not have to, you can simply disable Catalyst AI when you dont want it, it is under the 3D section in the side menu, just put a cross in the box so 2 speak, click apply and it will stay that way until you want to use it, it should then be set as "disabled in ATI tool, look under "settings" then at the top drop down menu go to "driver tweaks" and check Catalyst AI  level is set to "off".


----------

